# Help needed with best Digital T- shirt Printing options



## sabtee (Jan 29, 2018)

Hi guys,

I'm new to the T-shirt business and really need your help!! I am trying to find the best printing options for my new fashion business. I prefer to use a digital printing on demand instead of screen printing as I do not want to have any stock. 

I tried digital printing with Spreadshirt on a white t-shirt however the quality is not good enough: the colours are not vibrant at all, they look washed out  I want to sell high quality tees so the printing is very important part.

I've heard that Brother GT-3 or GTX are one of the best textile printers....what would you recommend? Also I am based in Spain, do you know a website which uses a high end digital printer and does shippings to Europe?

Thank you all in advance for your help!!!!


----------

